# The Best WTF



## Hottigress (Nov 25, 2009)

Post here links to the things that you think would give anyone a WTF seizure. From music, to pictures. Post anything.


----------



## saquigi (Dec 10, 2009)

whoa... a simple post and so many responses and links. My apologies for not doing the search first, that was stupid of me. Thanks for all the pointers, though!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 10, 2009)

saquigi said:


> whoa... a simple post and so many responses and links. My apologies for not doing the search first, that was stupid of me. Thanks for all the pointers, though!


 Well uh
I guess you can start by posting whatever you posted on the other place.
Maybe that would get people interested.

Yeah, I know, redirecting to dead topics is sometimes retarded.


----------



## Corto (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't reply to obvious spambots please


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJX9LOKSjk


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 23, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJX9LOKSjk


 DUUUDE.


----------

